# Anyone Camping Yet In Missouri?



## Worewren (Jul 12, 2004)

Headed out to a state park somewhere this weekend and wondering if we will have any company?


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Still a little too early for us. Our Outback is stored underground, so some of the boats that are blocking the exit need to get pulled out first.

Where are you going? We're getting anxious to go!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We're planning on going during the week of March 14. Probably to Perry (KS)...but we've been known to end up at Smithville Lake in Missouri.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Any of you Missouri campers ever go to Meramac State Park? I camped there once back when we lived around St. Louis. I thought it was a great park. Might be a little early to take a splash in the Meramac though.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi weekend around the 11th we are going to St Joe State Park for DH to ride dirtbikes. Hope it will be nice!


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Meramec State Park is one of a few MO state parks with full hookups. However, the park attracts a different kind of camper than we like to camp with. (I really struggled with the right words there). We are quiet campers who like to hear the crickets. At Meramec, the music might be playing all night and kids will be running through your campsite. We've been there twice with reservations and had to get the park ranger to remove campers from our sites who got angry about being asked to move. However, I'll bet it is nice in the spring or during the week.

One of my all time favorite state parks is Johnson Shut Ins. It is reservation only, and you can camp right on the river. The hikes are great - especially in the spring when there is enough water for the waterfalls.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

missouricamper said:


> Meramec State Park is one of a few MO state parks with full hookups. However, the park attracts a different kind of camper than we like to camp with. (I really struggled with the right words there). We are quiet campers who like to hear the crickets. At Meramec, the music might be playing all night and kids will be running through your campsite. We've been there twice with reservations and had to get the park ranger to remove campers from our sites who got angry about being asked to move. However, I'll bet it is nice in the spring or during the week.
> 
> One of my all time favorite state parks is Johnson Shut Ins. It is reservation only, and you can camp right on the river. The hikes are great - especially in the spring when there is enough water for the waterfalls.
> [snapback]25042[/snapback]​


Wow, that's quite a bit different than I remember it. Of course it was over twenty years ago when I camped there. I've been to Johnson Shut ins back (way back) as a teen ager, but never camped there. Do they still let you dive from the cliffs?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Johnson Shut Ins has changed dramatically. The campsites are all new, spaciously arranged, and mostly pretty flat. There is a new showerhouse, and a visitor's center. In the busy summer months, they limit the number of people in the park and people line up at the gate, waiting for others to leave. The campground is 100% reservable, and you must reserve early.

They have built trails with rails up the side of the cliff to "discourage" jumpers, however it would be easy enough to do. While this seemed like a good idea many years ago, my age is apparent now... The nearest hospital is 1.5 hours away, there is no ambulance or EMT services and no cell phone reception. In my opinion, you would have to be NUTS to do something dangerous at the park! Nevertheless, they still do.

My favorite time to camp there is April. We normally hike up to Mini Sauk falls - in the spring it is just beautiful.


----------

